# Need Help From Canadians



## TulsaJeff (Jan 15, 2010)

That's right.. I have a gal telling me that they don't have Jimmy Deans breakfast sausage in Canada where she lives. She is asking for a similar substitute..any ideas?


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jan 15, 2010)

Here's a copy cat recipe for JD Breakfast Sausage. You can tweak to your liking.

· 16 ounces ground pork 
· 1 teaspoon salt 
· 1/2 teaspoon dried parsley 
· 1/4 teaspoon rubbed sage 
· 1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper 
· 1/4 teaspoon dried thyme 
· 1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper 
· 1/4 teaspoon coriander 
· 1/4 teaspoon MSG (such as Accent flavor enhancer)


----------



## smoking snow (Jan 15, 2010)

We don't have it here


----------



## firedog21 (Jan 15, 2010)

I've never seen Jimmy Deans here either, I live in B.C. I would use Hertel's sausage as a substitute. Depending on where she lives she might not be able to find Hertel's either. Personally I would mix my own.

Cheers Firedog21


----------



## badfrog (Jan 15, 2010)

There is some pretty cheap property all around in Tennessee right now...I would love to have some new que-in neighbors and wev'e got all the Jimmy Dean you could want!!! - I'm just sayin---how serious about are you???!!!


----------



## alanp (Jan 15, 2010)

Here in Henrico, Va. we have plenty ofJD sausage in the stores and Jimmy Dean living Varina on the James River, the recipe in this post looks like it might come real close


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jan 15, 2010)

I have never seen it here either.


----------



## bustintires (Jan 16, 2010)

move. it's cold up there, all there wheels are square and now they don't have jimmy dean. might as well be in France.


----------



## meateater (Jan 16, 2010)

Is this why no fatties from Canada EH!


----------



## chrismorris (Jan 16, 2010)

I live in British Columbia also been going down to Bellingham Washington when ever we need Jimmy Dean for biscuits and gravy. Until I joined this site never heard or thought of smoking it as a fatty .But going to make another trip down very soon to restock the supply .( for some fatties)


----------



## nwdave (Jan 16, 2010)

Welcome neighbor.  Next time you're down, hit the Costco meat section.  They've got a nice offering of mild Italian, in stuffed sausage form.  I unstuff them and use them for the flattened sausage part.  Makes for a great fattie.

~Dave


----------



## mcmutt (Jan 26, 2010)

I saw Jimmy Dean sausage  in the tube at the Superstore here in Nova Scotia last week. Try other Loblaw's stores as well. Most meat dept's decide on what stuff like that they order themselves, so a talk with the Meat Manager may help. There's also bulk sausage meat available at the store here from another national brand. SOOOOOO hard to find decent sausage  around here.


----------



## canadianwild (Jan 26, 2010)

Tell her to go buy Mitchells.
http://mgfoodqx.sasktelwebhosting.com/


----------



## gnubee (Jan 27, 2010)

None here in BC either, I use Johnsonville brats unskinned, or mild Italian sausage. 

What part of Canada is she from? Its a really big place you know. 

I can get it 38 miles south in Washington state but have just never bothered. Is it better/different than Jonsonville products? 

Safeway has Jonsonville and Safeways are everywhere.


----------



## nwdave (Jan 27, 2010)

It's all fair.  Whenever I visit Abbotsford, I have to smuggle back some "chocolate" bars, s-h-h-h-h-h, you never know who's listening.

I can get JD here.  Side by side comparison, I actually prefer the Johnsonville Brats or Mild Italian, commercially available.


----------



## grogger27 (Jan 27, 2010)

I use either Maple Leaf 1lb sausage chub from Sobeys or Extra foods usually has their own version which is fairly good. I have seen Johnsonville bulk sausage before too in Sobeys.
Good luck.
Greg


----------

